# Alarm Wake locks - crazy high?



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me out here. I am running Liquid 3.2 with Imo's latest kernel. Lately, I have been getting an insane number of Alarm wakelocks. Anyone have a clue what might be causing this? Questions/comments/suggestions more than welcome at this point...

Thanks!


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been having the same problem on CM7. It seems to randomly come and go. Doesn't seem to be related to having alarms set or not set or having any alarms programmed at all. Nice to know it's not just me.


----------



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Weird, driving me nuts.


----------

